# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/25/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Mattson, our little boy, has been asking me for a big boy fishing pole. So being that he turns 4 on Saturday, we gave him a Zebco 202 with a 5.5 foot rod.

Today he wore it out, catching 2 of his 3 reds by himself. Put a 1/2oz black spoon or a crazy mullet and he could throw it a mile. Luckily we had a pod of redfish that we were able to keep up with. He landed 2-26â€™s and a 27â€ red for dinner tonight. He also fought one I hooked on a DSL strawberry wine, which was 33â€. He said it was HUGE!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

That has greatness all over it.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I like seeing young kids fishing. Good post.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job little man. I love it!


----------

